# Clubs in/near La Cala



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everyone, does anyone know if there are any clubs for newbies in or around La Cala or day time clubs to help with initial socialising particularly while my daughter is at school. When I lived in Calahonda there was a local mag specific to Calahonda, maybe there is something similar for La Cala ? Anyway hope you are all having a good Saturday night for anyone reading tonight x


----------



## riviera_guy (Oct 18, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know if there are any clubs for newbies in or around La Cala or day time clubs to help with initial socialising particularly while my daughter is at school. When I lived in Calahonda there was a local mag specific to Calahonda, maybe there is something similar for La Cala ? Anyway hope you are all having a good Saturday night for anyone reading tonight x


hi there ,

i just moved to riviera two weeks ago and am finding it very different. dont know any places to go out yet so if you know of any good ones where a guy can go by himself and still have a good night untill i meet some people over here anyway any help would be appreciated


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

riviera_guy said:


> hi there ,
> 
> i just moved to riviera two weeks ago and am finding it very different. dont know any places to go out yet so if you know of any good ones where a guy can go by himself and still have a good night untill i meet some people over here anyway any help would be appreciated


I didnt go to Riviera very often but I know there is a large bar where most British people congregate particularly when there is a footie match on, cant remember the name of it but its the biggest bar on the main road (not sure if its called Davids bar) and you really cant miss it. It wont take you long to get to know people I'm sure but it is a bit daunting isnt it, do you do any sports ? let me know how you get on and GOOD LUCK


----------



## riviera_guy (Oct 18, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know if there are any clubs for newbies in or around La Cala or day time clubs to help with initial socialising particularly while my daughter is at school. When I lived in Calahonda there was a local mag specific to Calahonda, maybe there is something similar for La Cala ? Anyway hope you are all having a good Saturday night for anyone reading tonight x


Thanks for getting back to me so soon, I have tried George’s bar and let me tell you if you go there by yourself it would be in their own interest to hand you a bit of a rope to hang yourself with, lols. I kid you not since i moved here there have been some times when sun, sand, sea does not seem like a good trade off if the cost was to loose all my friends. Anyway I have a couple of people in my office from La Cala, I will ask them if they know of any places for you. As for your other question I will play any sport (don’t know with how much success) but I just can’t sit in front of a TV and watch any sports what so ever. But will keep you posted if I do end up finding some place for myself.


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

riviera_guy said:


> Thanks for getting back to me so soon, I have tried George’s bar and let me tell you if you go there by yourself it would be in their own interest to hand you a bit of a rope to hang yourself with, lols. I kid you not since i moved here there have been some times when sun, sand, sea does not seem like a good trade off if the cost was to loose all my friends. Anyway I have a couple of people in my office from La Cala, I will ask them if they know of any places for you. As for your other question I will play any sport (don’t know with how much success) but I just can’t sit in front of a TV and watch any sports what so ever. But will keep you posted if I do end up finding some place for myself.


I knew it was a blokes name lol. The only time I went there it wasnt particularly an enjoyable experience but then that was because I was a woman, the less said the better but I know its a very popular place. Have you beent o the Aztec Sports Club yet to see whats going on there. What sort of office is it you work in ...have they come up with any suggestions. I lived in Spain for 3 and a half years and came back for family reasons and even though its tough initially getting used to the way life is in Spain (in comparison with the UK) and creating a new life for yourself I must say I much prefer life in Spain, dig your heels in and it wont be long before you make good friends again


----------

